# Round Trip Procedure?



## lvflyer2 (Aug 20, 2016)

When a passenger wants to go to a store or drive thru and then back home what is the best procedure to follow. I just had one where the fee shouldn't have been more than $5, but I had them change the destination back to home after arriving at the store. The fare was over $8. So here is the options. End the trip and have them request another and gamble that you'll be getting the ping, it isn't guaranteed. Or wait and have them change the destination so you avoid getting an add on request in opposite direction. Does the passenger get charged another base rate if they change the destination after arriving at first location? Should we complete the trip so we do get the base fare of another ride and get another ride on our record?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lvflyer2 said:


> When a passenger wants to go to a store or drive thru and then back home what is the best procedure to follow. I just had one where the fee shouldn't have been more than $5, but I had them change the destination back to home after arriving at the store. The fare was over $8. So here is the options. End the trip and have them request another and gamble that you'll be getting the ping, it isn't guaranteed. Or wait and have them change the destination so you avoid getting an add on request in opposite direction. Does the passenger get charged another base rate if they change the destination after arriving at first location? Should we complete the trip so we do get the base fare of another ride and get another ride on our record?


The app. Won't allow return to the exact same address.
Keep trip running but stop at least 2 Street addresses away in any direction.
Restarting the trip may give the return trip to another driver. It only enriches Uber with additional fees and cuts you out of the paltry 15¢ a minute paid wait time.
I would change address prior to arrival,to avoid having to lower acceptance rate due to ignoring stacked pings.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

If a pax wants to come back to the same destination you can ask him before the trip ends to update the drop off point, that way you avoid getting pinged while waiting for him/her to come back. If they don't do that or can't I tell them that if I get pinged I will have to end the trip and they have to request another driver.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you want to avoid another request during a trip you can go "offline" any time. It won't affect your current trip. I love round trips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PepeLePiu said:


> If a pax wants to come back to the same destination you can ask him before the trip ends to update the drop off point, that way you avoid getting pinged while waiting for him/her to come back. If they don't do that or can't I tell them that if I get pinged I will have to end the trip and they have to request another driver.


Or stop all new requests.

You can end the trip if you want, but it's a gamble. You're better off just having the pax update the destination and continuing on.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Or stop all new requests.
> 
> You can end the trip if you want, but it's a gamble. You're better off just having the pax update the destination and continuing on.


Most times I have to do it for them, many doesn't know how to use the app properly so they usually happy when I tell them and change their destination for them. That way I don't have to wonder if I'm missing out on other rides. I been also tempted to give myself 5 stars along with a nice badge for my Uber uniform


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> The app. Won't allow return to the exact same address.


I wonder if this occurs only in certain markets?
I had a group of pax going to a liquor store from a residential home, took them to the store, and then they wanted to go drop off some pax at a bar. Had the account holder update the destination with the bar. Did the drop off. Then account holder wanted to go back home to drop off the liquor. Changed destination in pax app to the pick-up address, and took him home. Didn't have any problems with the round trip with updated destinations (but then again, the destination changed 3 times).
Pick-up at residence > store > bar > back to residence.


----------

